# Quinn health versus vhi/vivas



## fago (3 Oct 2007)

Just got my yearly renewal from vhi. We are on a group scheme so it is discounted. Plan B and health steps gold 2 adults 3 childeren €2651 Vivas plan to match this was €2021 and Quinn were €1795. They say that the are all the same plan more or less. Has anyone else changed and found thisto be untrue. Havent needed to use or claim thank god but would be nice to know if its true.


----------



## Shannon81 (4 Oct 2007)

to be honest why are you on Plan B?  Is it the private hospital side of the cover you are interested in?

Did you look up Family Plan Plus-2045.91 /or company plan plus level 1-1875.62-both of these plans will not cover you for any of the high tech hospitals(blackrock clinic/Mater private) under Company plan plus you would have cover for certain cardiac procedures in the High tech and Galway clinic and with this plan you will have to pay Eur75 on admission to a private hospital.

With either Company Plan Plus or Family Plan Plus you will be able to claim back your gp expenses etc so you could cancel your healthsteps policy.

maybe the best thing would be to go online and have a look


----------



## fago (4 Oct 2007)

The main reason we stayed on B plan is we live in Kerry only one public hospital and one private. My friends in Dublin changed to the above plans you mentioned but they have a much better range of hospitals.  I must go on line again and print off the specs and read them properly.  I just phoned the companies direct. It is mainly for the childern I wanted to keep the optin of using a private hospital (semi Private) just in case i ever need it.Who Is the company plan plus with that you refere to.?


----------



## Vanilla (4 Oct 2007)

Hi Fago, I can't remember all of the details but I thought about changing from VHI to Quinn a few months back and got quotes from both. Like you we are two adults, and children. The quote price was hugely different and I quizzed the Quinn person as to differences. They told me none whatsoever- I asked if we would have cardiac cover in Blackrock & Mater- they said yes. I rang VHI and explained I was changing to Quinn- I said why and they took me through the differences between the two plans. Basically there is a huge excess on Quinn that VHI don't have for loads of procedures, a daily excess for many hospitals and not the same cover at all. I was fairly appalled at what I was told and checked back with Quinn again to get a reaction and was told all true. Was very annoyed as not told any of this initially. So have stuck with VHI. Suggest you ring VHI and ask them to tell you the differences.


----------



## Shannon81 (4 Oct 2007)

family plan plus and company plan plus are both with Vhi-i think they do a comparison of certain products on the site


----------



## bacchus (4 Oct 2007)

Interesting post from Vanilla. Different experience for us.

We used to be with VHI until 2002/2003 . From OUR experience (note the *OUR*), we never dealt with particularly friendly and helpfull people, we add difficulties with most of our claims, (wrong amount to a lesser value reimboursed, being told we were not cover for such case which turns out to be untrue and took months to settle, long dealy in payments, etc...).

Then opportunity arose to switch to BUPA (as it was called at the time) as part of new employment contract...and never ever had any complaint what so ever about their staff, claims, etc... Never looked back.

As for prices, IMO, BUPA is slighly cheaper, but i think there is very little difference amongst the 3 players.

Note: it would be fair to state that, to date, we never had to use neither VHI not BUPA/Quinn cover for major procedures. The most would have been to maternity level with emergency delivery.


----------



## demoivre (4 Oct 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Hi Fago, I can't remember all of the details but I thought about changing from VHI to Quinn a few months back and got quotes from both. Like you we are two adults, and children. The quote price was hugely different and I quizzed the Quinn person as to differences. They told me none whatsoever- I asked if we would have cardiac cover in Blackrock & Mater- they said yes. I rang VHI and explained I was changing to Quinn- I said why and they took me through the differences between the two plans. Basically there is a huge excess on Quinn that VHI don't have for loads of procedures, a daily excess for many hospitals and not the same cover at all. I was fairly appalled at what I was told and checked back with Quinn again to get a reaction and was told all true. Was very annoyed as not told any of this initially. So have stuck with VHI. Suggest you ring VHI and ask them to tell you the differences.



If this is true about Quinn  ( and I have no reason to  doubt Vanilla's  experience) then I picked up none of  this when reading their product guides on their website e.g. their Essential scheme, their most basic plan as far as I can see, indicates that excesses only apply to outpatient treatment .


----------



## fago (5 Oct 2007)

The quinn plan I looked at was family plus.  Like vanilla said I was told on the phone about the plans .  i will def ring vhi and double check.  I also spotted in the quinn  details that there was an excess when i phoned they told me that there is an excess of €150 for each addmission to a private hospital.  Does not leave me much choice considering i have a choice of 1 public and 1 private.  Thanks for your replies.  Any more insight or experiences would be appricated.  I hope I never have to use it.


----------



## bacchus (5 Oct 2007)

Found this for those interested.

As usual, to be read with caution & do your own homework, but this should nevertheless help people at making some cross referencing between insurers or at least put them on a "track".

In general i have found loads of discrepencies in the information/data published on various websites....hard to find unbiased information these days!!
I think the cover plans offered by these 3 companies are designed to make comparision difficults. Surprised??


----------



## Marathon Man (5 Oct 2007)

The HIA (Health Insurance Authority) have some useful and up-to-date info also:
[broken link removed]


----------



## fago (10 Oct 2007)

Thanks for all your advice.  I phoned vhi today told them i was moving and was handed over to the "task team" they told me the difference between all the palns within the 3 companies. I  went with the family plan plus  as advised by Shannon  with no excess on private hospitals for day treatment or addmission on overnight.  I just hope for once this is the best waste of money i ever spend and never need to use it!!!! Stayed with VHI


----------



## ClubMan (10 Oct 2007)

fago said:


> Thanks for all your advice.  I phoned vhi today told them i was moving and was handed over to the "task team" they told me the difference between all the palns within the 3 companies.


Not exactly an independent source of such information when shopping around, eh?


----------



## fago (10 Oct 2007)

Sorry, forgot to say went online to The HIA web page and went through all the plans online with the three companies. I had rang vivas and quinn only last week before I posted this question and they have got  more excess on certain things than VHI. Have new documentation enroute so I will check it carefully  before I sign/move with any of them.  Your right clubman it would not be a very independent source of information to just listen to the company whom were going to loose the business.  Thanks for all your advice once again.


----------

